# Andrew Zimmern in Appalachia tonight!



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha! I'll have to catch it! Maybe i'll see some Fatbass relatives! :mrgreen: Andrew Z is a nut!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I've seen that one. They also pit roast a whole deer stuffed with apples and such. It looked finger lickin good.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

LOL, thats what i thought. That place has kind of a crystal lake/deliverance vibe going on..... spooky!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I spent "2 years" living in the heart of Appalachia... its crazy the stuff they eat there. Amazing wildlife there. First time I saw eastern Red and Grey squirrels I couldnt believe the size of them... and then Bobwhite Quail, nearly the size of a grouse! I remember in one county I lived in, opening morning of the deer hunt the DWR checked over 3000 deer at one location... and that was before noon. 


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Raccoon, squirrel and possum are all good, even muskrat, if you remove all the glands.

One of my closest friends liked to eat squirrel brains. I just never cared for brains, pork or otherwise. Ah....I've always been kinda of a rump guy. :wink: 


I watch very little TV, but would love to see that show. Anyone know how to get a copy or know a way to see it?


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Hulu.com If it's on t.v. its on this site.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

pkred said:


> Hulu.com If it's on t.v. its on this site.


Thanks, I'm on it.


----------

